

Is everyone a litte bit racist? Neuroscience says... maybe - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/how-the-brain-views-race-1.10886

======
rjzzleep
of course everyone is, it helps nations strive. The question is not whether
someone people are racist. The question is why does some racism result in
violence.

